
Huge Trove of Leaked Russian Documents Is Published by Transparency Advocates - spzx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/25/world/europe/russian-documents-leaked-ddosecrets.html
======
mindgam3
Interesting to learn about the DDoS group posting it. Distributed Denial of
Secrets. It’s like they’re positioning themselves as some sort of WikiLeaks
competitor.

------
breakyerself
Not being published on WikiLeaks for some reason.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
For the most part Wikileaks seems to avoid posting negative info about Russia,
or against Russian interests.

~~~
Arnt
Do you have some examples? I mean of data that was given to wikileaks and not
posted?

~~~
jasonvorhe
Just one rather recent example:
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/17/wikileaks-turned-
down-l...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/17/wikileaks-turned-down-leaks-
on-russian-government-during-u-s-presidential-campaign/)

Assange also claimed to possess incriminating documents on several Russian
oligarchs and Government corruption since about 2009-2010, before he got his
show on RT.

~~~
jasonvorhe
Found a link regarding the Russia leaks announced in 2010:
[http://content.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2028283,00...](http://content.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2028283,00.html)

